# any cognac drinkers out here?



## leojvs (May 10, 2007)

I got a flavoured choc sauce, in the likes of a Remy Martin cognac, and its beatiful. I want to try the real thing, as i haven't had cognc before. What are your favourites, and how do you drink it?


----------



## prophetic_joe (May 5, 2007)

I recently bought a bottle of Remy VSOP, I generally only drink it with a good cigar when I am in the right mood and it definitely is meant to be sipped.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

I have sampled several cognacs and brandies, and one of my favorites is the Christian Brothers VSOP. It runs about $14/bottle and is head and shoulders above their regular VS, which I do not recommend. I do not care for any of the E&J Brandy. As far as French brandy (cognac), I prefer the Courvoisier over the Hennessy. Your mileage may vary. LOL.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

That reminds me. I found this old bottle of cognac in the walls of my last, while I was remodeling it. The house was built in 1870-1880.

http://img2.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?e762255d04.jpg http://img2.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?44e295fcb6.jpg


----------



## PremiumsOnly (Jul 28, 2007)

I like the Remi Martin XO for a general pairing. I keep notching up the price pole, and every so often will head over to a true connoisseur's where he will show me some _really_ expensive stuff. When I can't differentiate the price points, it keeps me with the lower priced stuff for my own benefit.

For special occasions, I will often break out some Pierre Ferrand Abel.

As for drinking, I always drink it neat, though some add a splash of mineral water to open it up a bit. You will want to use a snifter, or if you are in a pinch, a red wine glass, and hold it in the palm for several minutes. This warms the cognac and also helps open it up. After a sniff (like a pre-light draw) to detect the character of it, you should take in small sips, rolling it over the tongue to pull in all the nuances.

I find, like a cigar, it will often taste different from the top of the glass to the bottom, though this is due to the tongue's response changing rather than the cognac changing. Enjoy and let me know if you discover any interesting cognacs.


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Remy XO, 1738; and Hennessey XO and VSOP.. Prefer it neat, but the 1738 I had to toss in some water..

PremiumsOnly - good info..


----------



## brightpaths (Jul 4, 2007)

Courvoisier VSOP Fine Champagne Cognac is a favorite of mine. It costs around $33.00 for a 750 ml bottle and simply is delicious. I drink it neat and the finish is long.

Enjoy your week,
Don

http://courvoisier.com/


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Just got down on some Hennessey VSOP with a splash of water..

Add in a DPG blue Delicias, you are right on the money.

Try it you will like..

Don't mess with the cheapies, IMHO, it will break your heart and spoil your day..


----------

